# Does anybody want to buy Alligator Meat?



## g24dawggone (Aug 27, 2010)

We will be harvesting two alligators this 2010 season. We are lookign for someone who is willing to buy them or knows someone who will? Let me know  should be  10 ft plus if we have the success we intend to!


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 27, 2010)

What I was thinking....


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 27, 2010)

balvarik said:


> TITLE 27.  GAME AND FISH
> CHAPTER 1.  GENERAL PROVISIONS
> 
> O.C.G.A. § 27-1-29  (2010)
> ...





eat it or don't kill it...need some help eating it shout...i even have a cuber we can run it thru


----------



## g24dawggone (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay i thought i was right. We'll be eatin him


----------



## builderrwc (Aug 27, 2010)

What a crock! If you are not going to eat em don't kill em. You are not going to eat em, you already stated your intentions. Your second post makes no sense whatsoever! I am gonna kill mine eat all I can, and have the hide tanned yeepee!!!!


----------



## 27metalman (Aug 30, 2010)

My bewildered associate of mine meant to write... "looking to sell the head and or the hide." We are fully aware that the sale of the meat is illegal.


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 30, 2010)

Except as otherwise specifically provided, it shall be unlawful for any person in this state to sell or to purchase any game species or parts thereof, provided that authorized personnel of the department and of any federal agency may buy or sell such game species or parts thereof for the sole purpose of obtaining evidence of violations of the wildlife laws and regulations.


----------



## LawnStalker (Aug 30, 2010)

Has alligator been labeled a "Game" species? Just curious, not fond of the idea of the sale of wild animal parts at all but they seem just unwanted enough to have missed inclusion under game like various feral or introduced species. 

Ever consider giving the unwanted parts to a charity of some sort? They couldn't sell it but soemthing like Hunters against Hunger or a local soup kitchen might be able to make sure it wasn't wasted. Guess this might still fall under a "transfer" though.


----------



## ROSWELLNATIVE (Aug 30, 2010)

I would love to back anyone who needs help!


----------



## captbrian (Aug 31, 2010)

little different laws down here, the sale of gators is legal in florida, with some stipulations of course


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2010)

So can you sell the heads or not? I have one in the freezer I'd part with probably..


----------



## arrow2 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you have your CITES number you can sell the head.
Although it must have the original CITES number fixed to the skull, ie black sharpie with CITES # .Date of harvest and location of harvest may also be included. I print mine on the inside top of the mouth. The CITES number must be attached to all parts or until leather is processed into something.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2010)

arrow2 said:


> If you have your CITES number you can sell the head.
> Although it must have the original CITES number fixed to the skull, ie black sharpie with CITES # .Date of harvest and location of harvest may also be included. I print mine on the inside top of the mouth. The CITES number must be attached to all parts or until leather is processed into something.


Oh I have all that..How much will one bring recken?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a couple pounds. Been a while since I've eaten Gator.


----------



## 27metalman (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Arrow2 for backing me up.  A little reading and understanding can go a long way if someone will take the time.  If that doesn't work, call a ranger station and ask.  At least me and you know what we're talking about.


----------

